
Amazon Redshift data lake export: share data in Apache Parquet format - jiayuanchen
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/12/announcing-amazon-redshift-data-lake-export/
======
elchief
seems backwards in my mind...

build data lake first. perfect schema. then load into redshift

